# Is this too much press?



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been approached by a local community publication to do a write up with photos for an article highlighting some of the year long journey to work with breeders, trainers and "bonding opportunities" leading up to our Mali girl coming to join our family this past December. She is cross trained in obedience, agility and protection, and we have started her in detection and tracking. She trains with me for extreme fitness events (ultra x-country, obstacle course racing and GORuck events. The article would be focused on the fun training, with no mention of the protection work (for liability purposes). We going to get CGC at the soonest opportunity, mostly to establish her as a responsible member of canine society. I am interested in thoughts on where this is a good thing (for community awareness/inspiration) or a bad thing (too much public info/ potential for theft). All opinions welcome. Thanks


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris Viscovich said:


> I have been approached by a local community publication to do a write up with photos for an article highlighting some of the year long journey to work with breeders, trainers and "bonding opportunities" leading up to our Mali girl coming to join our family this past December. She is cross trained in obedience, agility and protection, and we have started her in detection and tracking. She trains with me for extreme fitness events (ultra x-country, obstacle course racing and GORuck events. The article would be focused on the fun training, with no mention of the protection work (for liability purposes). We going to get CGC at the soonest opportunity, mostly to establish her as a responsible member of canine society. I am interested in thoughts on where this is a good thing (for community awareness/inspiration) or a bad thing (too much public info/ potential for theft). All opinions welcome. Thanks


I don't see a problem with it. I've had several articles (and TV footage) shot of my dogs over the years. I use these opportunities as teaching events. In your case, a good chance to talk about RESPONSIBLE ownership and RESPONSIBLE training. How you do things as a family and such. Working with your dog every day and getting involved with your dog has created this wonderful family member. Sad to say I worry more about someone killing my dogs than stealing them.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you write the article or does someone else?

If you do, you can detail/emphasize the time and effort that goes into having a great relationship with your dog. Tally up all the time you spend with your dog (the mundane and the fun).

If someone else writes it, make sure they don't minimize that investment of time & effort. It seems that many members of the general public look at those who have great bonds with their personal dogs and think that the "excellent dog" just happens (e.g. "if I get the right breed", or "if I go to the right training place", or "use the right dog food" or "have the right gear"). People see the dog performing admirably and think "I want one too", without knowing enough or being willing enough to make the big commitment that is required. Based on a whim, some folks end up with a high drive dog that they don't know how to train/maintain. Sadly, that is how some good dogs end up being bounced through homes until the lucky ones find people suited to their energy (e.g. ultra-marathoners), or until the unlucky dogs are euthanized. 

When identifying the breed, please create some fake alias name such as Bandersnatch Shepherd or something. Even better, just call it a mutt. That might counter the allure of the breed name for those potentially more interested in the dog for calling (social) attention to themselves rather than for the dog itself.


----------



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

Very helpful feedback. I do want to use this to educate others as to the lifelong commitment that dog ownership brings. Also the importance and benefits of just a little time spent training and how it can go a long way to the owner-dog bond. With the right attitude and training ethic amazing things can happen. I feel like a kid again out playing with my dog.

Not mentioning the breed is a good idea. 
Only a truly evil person would kill a dog out of spite or jealousy, the thought of it is horrible.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Chris Viscovich said:


> Very helpful feedback. I do want to use this to educate others as to the lifelong commitment that dog ownership brings. Also the importance and benefits of just a little time spent training and how it can go a long way to the owner-dog bond. With the right attitude and training ethic amazing things can happen. * I feel like a kid again out playing with my dog*.


That's cool and something I genuinely wish everyone experienced with their dogs. I know for me it's like that, especially in nature. It's like time stands still. Anyway, your motivation and intentions serve the subject well. As long as you are granted rights to have final say on what is actually published - go for it. And, please if you are comfortable doing so, share it here.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

positive aspects of dog ownership and showing what can be enjoyed by dog and owner is always good PR as long as the total picture is shown

but if the dog is a mal, gsd, DS, bull breed, or for that fact, ANY large breed, i feel strongly the total picture should be presented and not hidden because of liability concerns

you can easily show how a dog who bites can be a TOTALLY safe and balanced dog. a simple tug session for example. zillion other ways without having mention the words "personals protection"

to hide the fact that large working breeds "grip" is hiding what i consider necessary education to the non dog public and very counter productive if it is left out. 
- and it my cause other people to get one based on all the "fun things" you can do with YOUR well trained balanced dog .... often resulting in more shelter dogs after their cute adorable mal puppy becomes a real mal :-( 

i wouldn't be concerned about encouraging thievery. the thieves will always find their opportunity to be thieves.

i would simple focus on responsibility and accountability in equal doses, and awareness of the breed traits that come with the breed being portrayed in your presentation


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

fwiw i have a hybrid wild dog as my "family pet"

not a day goes by when we are out and people comment on how "cute" and well mannered he is.
- i ALWAYS tell them at that time this is NOT a good pet to get and how you should NEVER choose a dog based on seeing one acting nice that looks good

when he is laying down and looking so relaxed and "sweet", i will often show them (with a pocket tug) how much likes to bite. to me, this is good public education to non dog people. that is how i do it and i feel this is a good approach to educating non dog people.
- most people think dogs biting is BAD, and do not realise it is perfectly normal behaviour until they see a dog who bites ... and outs 
.... then the lightbulb goes off and they have an "Ah Ha" moment //lol//

i strongly believe if more people handled their dogs like this there would be less clueless people in the world and less dog bites in general


----------



## Judy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2015)

rick smith said:


> but if the dog is a mal, gsd, DS, bull breed, or for that fact, ANY large breed, i feel strongly the total picture should be presented and not hidden because of liability concerns
> 
> you can easily show how a dog who bites can be a TOTALLY safe and balanced dog. a simple tug session for example. zillion other ways without having mention the words "personals protection"


As much as I wish this were true, it was not for me. My dog being a gripping breed caused a hellish lot of concern in my previous SAR group. When they saw that she would grip and thrash (like all dogs do on a good tug) they mistook that as nurturing violent or aggressive behavior. They banned her from working until I changed the tug or be kicked out if I continued.

This is from personal experience. I'm sure I'd be supported in thinking that the SAR group was off their rocker, but personal perception can't be swayed and I resigned knowing that.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Judy

i understand some people get set in their ways and some time that applies to dog people :-(
--- i have also come across that with the therapy dog types :-(

would also be interested to know if the dog had a crisp solid OUT. if there is any thrashing for any time after you give the out command, people will only focus on that one second of non-compliance 

in my examples i am referring to people who are clueless and demonstrating the educational value of showing a well mannered dog to uninformed non dog owners . my experience is only anecdotal for me, but i have probably done this over a hundred times and the result was always an Ah Ha moment and the light bulb went on, since they had never seen a dog grip hard fight for a few seconds and out; immediately followed by giving paw or some other "cute stupid pet trick" 
- crystal clear that the dog was not showing aggression in any way

of course ymmv


----------



## Judy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Rick. My dog has an "out", but it isn't crisp nor did I do any real bitework with her. She's a SAR dog with terrible defense drive. If you come at her with a stick she'd corner and cower away. But with other animals, well, she's a terrier type so her wanting to kill a gopher somehow translates to she also wants to kill babies. She's got her CGC and has been thoroughly socialized. I've never had an incident with her. My only conclusion then, is just pure misinformation on their part.

But back to the topic...There's a lot of biting prejudice but you won't get that from me. I think it's really impressive to have a dog demonstrate control, but others might not see it that way.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Judy Nguyen said:


> But with other animals, well, she's a terrier type so her wanting to kill a gopher somehow translates to she also wants to kill babies.


judging from your photo--love the glasses, or are they "doggles"?--but without enlarging it i'm guessing you have a bully breed?
10 + years ago i had a fantastic APBT female and this dog loved children like crazy. she hadn't had much exposure to them, only saw them in passing, but she decided she's seen enough to make a decision and she decided they were the neatest, most fun things on earth. almost nobody ever let her near their kid, though. they saw this smallish very muscular dog wiggling its' entire body and bouncing and smiling her bully smile and interpreted that as desire to maim. people crossed the street or fled into shops or picked up their offspring and hustled away and variations of "Oh my god it's a Pit Bull" were screamed like air raid sirens from time to time. there were actually people who owned their own "scary breeds" of dog--Rottis and APBTs and whatnot--and those were the only parents who asked if my dog were friendly and could their kid(s) pet her? people just assume they know what your dog is really like before they want to give you a chance--even dog people, do...i hope you found a new group of people to work your dog with?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Chis
still here ?
still looking for inputs ?

i have more to say but will do it on another thread rather than take this one farther away in another direction.

- thot it was an appropriate opinion and far removed from the "liability" issue of discussing or showing protection work to a general audience


----------



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

All,
I am convinced that the article should be written. I have looked over the questionaire and it looks very benign. I will request the rights to review before printed.
I intend to mention the Belgian Malinois breed (I think that she is a great representation of the breed) and emphasize that they are not a dog for most families. I can only think of 4 in Huntsville (Mine, 2 Madison police dogs [yes, the recent incident happened not too far away from our community] and 1 older one that used to compete in AKC). 
I will also emphasize the amount of training that is required to have a well behaved dog vs. competitive/working dog. 
I will talk about the bonding process and how the dog would be unlikely to perform certain tasks for another handler. 
I will also mention how perishable trained behaviors are if they are not maintained.
I may challenge folks to try to understand and appreciate what motivates their dog and use it to extinguish poor behaviors and encourage better behaviors.

I myself did a social experiment yesterday to see how dog owners (regulars) at a local dog park (only a few dogs) would react if i played aggressive tug with her and used the OUT in a private fenced area of the yard. After some epic bouts, not a single owner shied away or tried to prevent interactions with my dog (My dog could care less about any people or dogs beside me, lol). They also complimented how refreshing it is to see training and control. Nice.


----------

